# للايجار شقه مفروشه بمصر الجديده



## محمدعراقي (29 أكتوبر 2011)

كود الاعلان:128104
شقه مفروشه بمصر الجديده بالقرب من مستشفى هليوبلس دور خاص بدون اسانسير بهل تكييف فرش نظيف تشطيب لوكس
المطلوب:2000جنيه شهريا
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

